# So the XKR and the Jeep are going...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

.... been thinking about it for a while...

I haven't used the Jeep since last year, it's just sitting there doing nothing and really wasting away... (still looking with her Royale on there mind you!  )

and the XKR, well.... I have just stopped using that as well since I got the S8..... she doesn't really fill any gaps for me now, and again...is just sitting looking a bit sad....such a shame....

I am thinking about getting a smaller newer car... like a ka, or fiesta, Fiat 500 etc etc for running about and using in town... the S8 is a tad big and thirsty for that... something under a 1.3 anyway! :driver: 

So there we go... I never thought I would be doing it, and I have always defended my position of old, big engine cars... but having 3 is just getting a bit of a joke... and the biggest issue is not using them anymore....

So one petrolhead down...... not gone, or given up completely... but down, and maybe a bit more sensible.... 

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Noooooooooo don't do it  i know how you feel though, we have the TT, the Cupra and the 206, we go everywhere in the 206 we don't care about what happens too it and it does 40mpg + I have toyed with the idea of selling the cupra and getting a slightly newer banger, something like a Clio 1.2TCE for around 3k, its just that bit more comforatable than what the 206 is. Then if i ever wanted to go on a long run i would just hire something bigger, or pick up a 3k X Type.

There are some really good deals on cheap cars at the minute, the C1 is available for £99 a month with a years free insurance, not sure on the term or deposit though, the new KA can be picked up miles cheaper than the Fiat 500 so you will get more for your money, although it shows what a good buy in terms of depreciation the 500 is.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

On the smaller car - I just bought the wife a new KA Zetec 

I've had a drive of it , and have already decided if I ever have to go down the smaller car route , It will be a KA it's really good to drive and it doesn't look too gay :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the problem I have at the moment... I don't really *want* a tiny, rubbish small car..... 

Although, I'm wondering if I can do a straight swop for a newer Ka...

Seems to be the "winner" so far....... 

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I quite smaller cars, you can drive them hard 99% of the time and still be within the speed limit, I'm 6'4" and have more than enough room in a 500/KA  just don't expect to carry passengers.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> That's the problem I have at the moment... I don't really *want* a tiny, rubbish small car.....
> 
> Although, I'm wondering if I can do a straight swop for a newer Ka...
> 
> ...


No, I'm not having that, Cuey in a small car and not some turbo nutter road shagger? No way, it ain't happening, please tell me it ain't happening, please confirm absolutely those rolling eyes mean you are joking :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm waiting on my new co car to arrive, went for a A1 1.2, still 86bhp and a quality bit of kit:thumb:

Still got the GTI for non-work use though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Booooorrrrrrriiing 

Gone soft in yer old age


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, sorry Mick.....I still have the S8 and the ninja though (the bike, not him on 'ere!) for nutter fun....

Not old or soft RP... just...well.... I don't see the point of having them anymore 

They are just getting wasted, sitting doing nothing.... 

I don't have the time to go out for a "drive" anymore in the Jag, and I have left the Jeep in a yard, and not been near it since....

God, I do sound old.... 

:lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Step away from the downsizing 

However if it was me I'd aim for the Fiat 500 - new Ka doesn't do it for me as the original was so good and simple; fun to drive too in a slooowww way.

Keep the XKR as a sunny day fun car?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, sorry Mick.....I still have the S8 and the ninja though (the bike, not him on 'ere!) for nutter fun....
> 
> Not old or soft RP... just...well.... I don't see the point of having them anymore
> 
> ...


Oi what you saying you cheeky get?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know, I know.... :wall:

Yeah, I have seen a nice wee fiat 500 "sport" wooo.... :driver:

and I usually get one of them in Paris, and like them... so going to have a drive in it soon...

I don't get sunny fun days anymore... and if I did, then the bike would win!

Plus, the XKR never has been a "drivers" car.... and it's really been shown up by the S8 now.... much prefer that to drive....

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, ok, you still have the Audi and the Ninja, but I'm worried you are turning matey :doublesho You've must've been drinking too many frothy Lattechinos and hanging around too many 'ok ya right on concerned for the environment' Guardian reading type folk. You'll be eyeing up Priuses next and shopping for organic fair trade mung beans and recycled sustainable bog paper soon. Step away from the lentil soup and go and have a look around the snorty road rippers on PH, the bargain barges and stuff, that'll sort you out :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've looked at a prius as well...... 

Oh the shame....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Wash your mouth out :doublesho

I did consider one due to the (at the time at least) enormous company car tax savings it would have given me but a test drive soon put paid to that idea.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Are they sold yet? I might know someone interested...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, going to stick the Jeep on Ebay...

Probably going to just try and swop the XKR for whatever wee car I decide on...

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'll buy yer jeep, fiver and a kiss cover it??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You giving me the fiver, or do I have to give it to you?!?!?!

:lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Nope, going to stick the Jeep on Ebay...
> 
> Probably going to just try and swop the XKR for whatever wee car I decide on...
> 
> :thumb:


What do you fancy swapping the XKR for?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking at the Ka or a 500 at the moment...

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> You giving me the fiver, or do I have to give it to you?!?!?!
> 
> :lol:


Ehh Hello?!!! you give me the fiver AND the kiss

lmao.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Cuey, PM me details of the jeep, could be interested for a little project I've got going on north of the border :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Cuey, PM me details of the jeep, could be interested for a little project I've got going on north of the border :thumb:


Not allowed to deal via PM mate, site rules...

But here are a few links for you to look at...

A detail I done on it, including spraying the wheels and refurbing the seats:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198550

And the car diary about it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2815577&postcount=60

:thumb:

Mods: this thread wasn't about trying to sell them without posting in the cars for sale bit... I was just putting up some thoughts for a discussion topic...

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:doublesho



The Cueball said:


> I've looked at a prius as well......
> 
> Oh the shame....





The Cueball said:


> looking at the Ka or a 500 at the moment...
> 
> :thumb:


CB you not been sniffing the IX again ?

Never thought I'd see the day :tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You know, my mates just went mental at me as well....

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> You know, my mates just went mental at me as well....
> 
> :lol:


didnt think you had any..

Yaasssss 1-0 to me GIRFUY

:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> didnt think you had any..
> 
> Yaasssss 1-0 to me GIRFUY
> 
> :argie:


Didn't know why were keeping score, ya big tea leaf

oooooh...... Yeah, I said it.... I went there....

:lol:

 :argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you have to go as small as a KA/500 sized car? What about A3/Golf sized? Still smaller than the barges but not so small as you can't use them for anything else?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> looking at the Ka or a 500 at the moment...
> 
> :thumb:


No, no, no. What you need Mr Cuey is a nice 1997 Nissan Micra, only covered 350 miles since start of the year..... Cheap to run, uber reliable, cheap insurance, burds love it, okay, maybe not the last bit....:lol:

Swop it for the Jeep....


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Fiat 500 Arbarth


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't like the ka when I had one for a courtesy car, although I did like the near 80mpg it was flashing on the dash


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I've looked at a prius as well......
> 
> Oh the shame....


have you had a brain transplant overnight....

in all seriousness cuey what about a renault twizzy or whatever the feck its called join the electric generation! :thumb:

:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry.... I know... shocking...... 

I've went from killing baby polar bears to trying to save the world overnight! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

neilos said:


> only covered 350 miles since start of the year..... Cheap to run, uber reliable,


Thats why its cheap to run, its probably only ever had a tank of fuel in it this year, its been nowhere and not had chance to break down :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry.... I know... shocking......
> 
> I've went from killing baby polar bears to trying to save the world overnight! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


i am still in a state of shock Mr Cue i mean YOU, YOU OF ALL PEOPLE BECOMING A TREE HUGGER


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

easy, easy, I haven't doed yet...some some petrol flowing through my viens...

I'm on life support at the moment! :lol:

I can see a (green, eco) light... I'm moving towards it........

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

give the old cuey back  i do not like this MY2012 model.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG have you been brain washed by Aliens ? or is the price of fuel finally changing our ways, what about Fait 500 Abrath supper little car, or cooper s


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

From my point of view, nothing to do with the cost of fuel...

It's just got to the point where both those cars are not gettting used... not even for a quick 10 minute drive.... so they are just wasting away, when there is plenty of life in them... for someone...

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

So sell 'em and keep the money.

If you really must have something small and economical, how about a 'proper' Mini?

Lots of fun and you'll scare yourself daily.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I've looked at a prius as well......
> 
> Oh the shame....


Well, at least you didn't buy one. We did. Company car, cheap tax, but oh my god it looked like a dolphin and drove like a couch. Mind you the Lexus we replaced it with isn't much better, same engine I think?!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, sorry Mick.....I still have the S8 and the ninja though (the bike, not him on 'ere!) for nutter fun....
> 
> Not old or soft RP... just...well.... I don't see the point of having them anymore
> 
> ...


Ok ok, just old then  :lol:

Ka though? Jeez 

Lotus exige is quite small


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You're such a grown up! 

I am not upset with you, just disappointed


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> You're such a grown up!
> 
> I am not upset with you, just disappointed


It's not good is it. Cuey thinking of flogging his big motors and buying a shopping trolley... :tumbleweed: Like your best mate announcing he's off to join the Moonies or has had an op and now wants to be known as Brenda :doublesho

In the future petrolheads will gather and discuss where they were on the day JFK or Diana died, Spurs won the Champions League and Cuey came out of a dealers driving a brand new Fiat 500 or Ford Ka, maybe even a Nissan Leaf or Renault Twizzy, who knows? It could happen, we don't know how serious his condition is. And if that happens, what next? RP wearing lycra and an air of smugness and riding a bicycle? Ross selling his Subaru and buying a Reliant Robin? :doublesho The stuff of nightmares!

Someone needs to go and see Cuey and put him straight, he's got us all worried  :lol:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

thought about a yaris?
or a polo? the newer polos especially look IMHO really good

failing that a caterham 7 is small


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Besides, if you sell the jeep then what'll you drive when the zombies start knocking. Just imagine yourself powering over the rubble and passing broken down S8's with their brainless (literally not insultivly) occupants.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think someones hacked cueballs account or else he's had his mind altered!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Fiesta ST out this year CB. 180 bhp 1.6 Turbo, but should be fairly economical still, with the ecoboost unit etc.

As said, small ford cars drive really nicely compared to the tin cans of old.

Best of both worlds?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought th st was next year? The fiesta or even ka with the 1.0 ecoboost unit would be nice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> It's not good is it. Cuey thinking of flogging his big motors and buying a shopping trolley... :tumbleweed: Like your best mate announcing he's off to join the Moonies or has had an op and now wants to be known as Brenda :doublesho
> 
> In the future petrolheads will gather and discuss where they were on the day JFK or Diana died, Spurs won the Champions League and Cuey came out of a dealers driving a brand new Fiat 500 or Ford Ka, maybe even a Nissan Leaf or Renault Twizzy, who knows? It could happen, we don't know how serious his condition is. And if that happens, what next? RP wearing lycra and an air of smugness and riding a bicycle? Ross selling his Subaru and buying a Reliant Robin? :doublesho The stuff of nightmares!
> 
> Someone needs to go and see Cuey and put him straight, he's got us all worried  :lol:


My name is brenda and I do like lycra. Crotch gets a bit itchy though


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fuel strikes, who cares?

You need one of these


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Fuel strikes, who cares?
> 
> You need one of these


Do you have to be as old as him to want to drive one?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheeky sod, that driver is younger than me, believe it or not, they are fun to drive and a version is in production designed for a sixteen year old to drive it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Cheeky sod, that driver is younger than me, believe it or not, they are fun to drive and a version is in production designed for a sixteen year old to drive it.


Good grief, you're still driving? 

Ah, yes, of course, driving a zimmerframe  it's the doors isn't it, a bit heavy and difficult to open when you get older 

I can't see a sixteen year old driving it tbh.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I smell a cunning plan (either that or something I or the dog ate!)... Cuey, you are thinking of running for public office and everyone knows that you have to be born-again greeny to get in these days!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not sure i trust the French with an electric car ... and the ones built for 16 year olds are going to be so slow. They are quite cheap but you still have to lease the batteries.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So many people I know are selling their big cars and getting economical run-abouts. 

Unfortunately this is the effect of terrible fuel prices and ridiculous road tax hikes.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What happens when revenue from duty on fuel drops as a result?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> What happens when revenue from duty on fuel drops as a result?


They tax us on the air that we breath


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol: at some of the replies... Very funny....

Well the deal has been done and the XKR will be leaving me very soon...

Not saying what the replacement is... You'll just have to wait and see 

Thanks all for your 'helpful imput' :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :lol: at some of the replies... Very funny....
> 
> Well the deal has been done and the XKR will be leaving me very soon...
> 
> ...


I do not like you any more cue. unless it is something faster or with a bigger engine.

actually i know what you have got now....two pins.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

a V8 powered fiat 500, the 500 standing for the 500bhp on offer  I'd better go and fill my fleet up with fuel now..... there was me thinking the tanker drivers were going on strike because of pay, really they had gotten wind that cuey was selling the V8's which was going to lead to an overtime ban ....

I hope your happy with yourself and your ..... i'll guess at Kia


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well Cuey is down in London at the moment apparently. Could be for work, or could be to pick up some rip snorting bad ass beast of a thing  After all, you don't need to go all that way just to buy a super mini, so fingers crossed he's come to his senses and has gone back to his big engined ways :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Down working Mick...sorry! :lol:

Anyway, I still have the S8, so have a big dirty engine still to use......so don't worry...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

London .... thats where the Kias come in on a big boat, he's cut out the dealer to save a few ££


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Down working Mick...sorry! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I still have the S8, so have a big dirty engine still to use......so don't worry...


Yes, well that is all very well, but you have an XKR deficiency of one, or will have soon it seems, and the S8 can't fill the void all on it's own. Plus you were talking about getting rid of the Jeep as well. So we'll have no more of this sensible car nonsense please, your gruntiness levels will soon be alarmingly low. 
Here you go look, just as an example of a way of addressing your impending Jaguar shortage http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3631784.htm Eh? Eh? It's in Hemel Hempstead or however it's spelled too, which is Londonish I think. You could be wafting your way back to Bonny Scotland in luxury in no time (slip streaming a Stobart or two along the way might save a few bob on fuel mind you). You'd much rather park your backside in something like that than some cute super mini like a Pixo, or a Nemo, or a Picanto I know. You don't so much sit in them as wear the flipping things, and think of the power, or lack of it :tumbleweed: 
And what about the all important totty appeal eh? You're at a party, some posh looking sort with big bangers and a dirty look in here eye asks what car you drive..... "a Nemo" :tumbleweed: Well that's the end of that nights rumpy pumpy for sure isn't eh? These things are important you know.

Come on Cuey, be strong now, don't let your head be turned by all this silly talk of sensibility, you know it makes sense :thumb: :lol:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Down working Mick...sorry! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I still have the S8, so have a big dirty engine still to use......so don't worry...


Did you get an RX8 a while ago too, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yip that was me... sold it in a month think!!! :lol:

Very good Mick, but I'll be staying clear of Jaguars for a while.... :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> yip that was me... sold it in a month think!!! :lol:
> 
> Very good Mick, but I'll be staying clear of Jaguars for a while.... :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Boo! Hiss! :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Common Cuey, you want your old 5 series back don’t ya!!!! :thumb::thumb:

The 320D M-sport is great fun & very economical, I agree the 3 coupe has got a bit big but it still works incredibly well on Cornwall’s wiggly roads. I get an average of 42.8MPG :doublesho

If you want small the 1 series is really sharp & so much fun too.

A good driver doesn’t need a big engine & i think todays 2.0l diesels are a great balance of power/economy

BMW's am i biased, YEP!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Common cuey, you want your old 5 series back dont ya!!!! :thumb::thumb:


Don't start me.... 

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Don't start me....
> 
> :lol:


Just imagine, sitting in your shiny diesel racing tank (520d M-sport hint, hint ) with your best lady by your side, bliss mate, you've owned one you know & love the feeling of a well built driving machine, the feeling of confidence, the feeling of controled POWER!!!! muhahahahahah :devil:

 I am such a bad boy


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I caught Cuey going to work in his new ride...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Just imagine, sitting in your shiny diesel racing tank (520d M-sport hint, hint ) with your best lady by your side, bliss mate, you've owned one you know & love the feeling of a well built driving machine, the feeling of confidence, the feeling of controled POWER!!!! muhahahahahah :devil:
> 
> I am such a bad boy


Hmm, I see a few issues with that :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

risingpower said:


> hmm, i see a few issues with that :lol:


lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Just imagine, sitting in your shiny diesel racing tank (520d M-sport hint, hint ) with RP by your side, bliss mate, you've owned one you know & love the feeling of a well built driving machine, the feeling of confidence, the feeling of controled RISING POWER!!!! muhahahahahah :devil:
> 
> I am such a bad boy





RisingPower said:


> Hmm, I see a few issues with that :lol:


EFA for you RP, is that better?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> EFA for you RP, is that better?


You can't control me  Though, would be nice if you tried :argie::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> You can't control me  Though, would be nice if you tried :argie::lol:


Flirt! :devil:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Flirt! :devil:


You offering then?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lol, you should know by now, im a pussy man


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> lol, you should know by now, im a pussy man


Looks like stu will have to take on both of us then


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol::lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Looks like stu will have to take on both of us then


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


What, is that too much man for you eh?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

You? Too much man? :lol:  Hold on, I've just fallen off my seat laughing


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> You? Too much man? :lol:  Hold on, I've just fallen off my seat laughing


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

cotter said:


> You? Too much man? :lol:  Hold on, I've just fallen off my seat laughing


So, how much man can you handle?!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

If he can't stay on his seat he may have @rse issues.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> So, how much man can you handle?!


About 6 inches :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No wonder you walk with a limp.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PugIain said:


> No wonder you walk with a limp.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

this is just creepy.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

What is it with this site, Cuey asks for advice on what car to buy next & the conversation turns from cars to genitalia :doublesho


You only get this sort of diversity on DW, hurrah for us!  :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> What is it with this site, Cuey asks for advice on what car to buy next & the conversation turns from cars to genitalia :doublesho


We only start talking about willies to save him the embarassment of bringing it up himself.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PugIain said:


> We only start talking about willies to save him the embarassment of bringing it up himself.


I wonder how long it takes for this to go straight into the GC?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> What is it with this site, Cuey asks for advice on what car to buy next & the conversation turns from cars to genitalia :doublesho
> 
> You only get this sort of diversity on DW, hurrah for us!  :thumb:


Well you started it! Back in Feb 2011 !


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Well you started it! Back in Feb 2011 !


Hang on, i joined then..............

One does, what one can :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> So, how much man can you handle?!


I keep starting to reply, and then delete as it would consign the thread to GC :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

cotter said:


> I keep starting to reply, and then delete as it would consign the thread to GC :lol:


just show me where on a ruler


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I read the first page and wondered what cuey decided on so skipped to page 10, whats goin on


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> just show me where on a ruler


You're nothing but a tease .....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> You're nothing but a tease .....


Don't worry, he means a micrometer


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> About 6 inches :doublesho


Wimp.  didn't even know they could get that small.

Hot dogs that is of course


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> I read the first page and wondered what cuey decided on so skipped to page 10, whats goin on


yeah, the "boys" came out to play...so I just left the thread to them...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, the "boys" came out to play...so I just left the thread to them...


You love it Igor


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, the "boys" came out to play...so I just left the thread to them...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


You're just jealous you're not invited to the parteeeh


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, the "boys" came out to play...so I just left the thread to them...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Booooooooooooring, think i might start calling him Grandpa Cuey


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, the "boys" came out to play...so I just left the thread to them...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Someone trying to act all sensible to get invited on the Admin line up?

I knew you were too good for us


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Booooooooooooring, think i might start calling him Grandpa Cuey





J1ODY A said:


> Someone trying to act all sensible to get invited on the Admin line up?
> 
> I knew you were too good for us


not a chance of either of them happening!! :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> not a chance of either of them happening!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Grandpa Cuey for AAADMIN!!!  :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> not a chance of either of them happening!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


That sounds like a man 'coming out' to me

:thumb::lol::thumb::lol:
:lol::thumb::lol::thumb:
:thumb::lol::thumb::lol:
:lol::thumb::lol::thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

http://british-pages-magazine.2342207.n2.nabble.com/file/n3358065/*******.jpg

Ka. You make me laugh.

FPMSL at that wrapper though, I'm probably going to get slapped wrists for posting it but imagine selling something today as '4 *******', the politically correct bandwagon would explode.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> http://british-pages-magazine.2342207.n2.nabble.com/file/n3358065/*******.jpg
> 
> Ka. You make me laugh.
> 
> FPMSL at that wrapper though, I'm probably going to get slapped wrists for posting it but imagine selling something today as '4 *******', the politically correct bandwagon would explode.


You can still buy *******; and there's been no exploding band wagons!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Bero said:


> You can still buy *******; and there's been no exploding band wagons!


But in a big foil tub (IIRC? It was a long time ago!) with a big label saying '4 *******'? I can't help but imagine that it's pushing it, given that blackboards are indeed chalkboards now...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> http://british-pages-magazine.2342207.n2.nabble.com/file/n3358065/*******.jpg
> 
> Ka. You make me laugh.
> 
> FPMSL at that wrapper though, I'm probably going to get slapped wrists for posting it but imagine selling something today as '4 *******', the politically correct bandwagon would explode.


:lol::lol: Just spat out my monster drink!!!!!!!!!!! RFLOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Who providing the sauce then? Private parts, puts up his hand :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> That sounds like a man 'coming out' to me
> 
> :thumb::lol::thumb::lol:
> :lol::thumb::lol::thumb:
> ...


Your on form today mate :thumb: Any comments Grandpa Cuey?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Who providing the sauce then? Private parts, puts up his hand :wave:


I'm struggling to think of any well-off, West Country... erm... People of different sexual preference.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm struggling to think of any well-off, West Country... erm... People of different sexual preference.


And into Gentleman Fisting too by the looks of it.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> And into Gentleman Fisting too by the looks of it.


Come again?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Come again?


Why, once not good enough for ya, some people


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Come again?


He wants someone to put their hand up:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> He wants someone to put their hand up:doublesho:doublesho


Over to J1ody :wave:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> He wants someone to put their hand up:doublesho:doublesho


I'm from the East Midlands, and skint. Sorry, no Rich West Country sauce here! :wave:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Over to J1ody :wave:


Are you spent already... I thought you had stamina... right, where is he as I'll sort him out!!! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm from the East Midlands, and skint. Sorry, no Rich West Country sauce here! :wave:


Cornish Cream,Its light, yet filling :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Are you spent already... I thought you had stamina... right, where is he as I'll sort him out!!! :thumb:


Dont forget to lube!!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cuey, after a long think about what you need, i came up with this..
http://www.motabilitycarscheme.co.uk/main.cfm?Type=SWPC

your thoughts please

Kev


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Cuey, after a long think about what you need, i came up with this..
> http://www.motabilitycarscheme.co.uk/main.cfm?Type=SWPC
> 
> your thoughts please
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Cuey, after a long think about what you need, i came up with this..
> http://www.motabilitycarscheme.co.uk/main.cfm?Type=SWPC
> 
> your thoughts please
> ...


4mph, that's quicker than his jag was, you sure he's ready for that?


----------

